# How to Replace Gen. Shut Off Valve Plugged into Plastic Gas Tank?



## velvetfoot (Jul 26, 2013)

I started a generator yesterday and the shut off valve leaked, externally.  The plastic valve,  is somehow plugged into the bottom of the plastic gas tank.  Does anyone have any experience in replacing it?  First I'd have to find one of course.


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 26, 2013)

Can't help you with the replacement, but one of mine leaks a bit if it's been shut off a while. It soon stops leaking, as if the seal dried out, then expanded when the gas hit it. Yours just might, too.


----------



## Ehouse (Jul 26, 2013)

I just replaced one of that type on a riding mower.  It was an inexpensive item at a local tractor supply store.  pops out and pops back in if I recall.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm going to bet it looks like this:







This is the parts diagram from my Craftsman/Generac 4200W.  The valve (47) plugs into the rubber grommet (48) which plugs into the hole in the bottom of the tank.  The annoying thing about this is that vibration eventually wears a hole in the rubber grommet causing a leak, which is likely the problem with yours.  In order to get the valve or the grommet, Sears makes you order them as a set for about $15.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 26, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 27, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'm going to bet it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screw Sears then.  You should get out of any small engine shop with the grommet and valve for about $5.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks.  The leak does appear to come from the valve but slowed.  It's not exactly in a great spot to have a gas leak though, then what is.  I have to pull it out I guess.  It's a backup to another generator.  Darn ethanol, I guess.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 11, 2015)

In a followup by the world's slowest moving person, me, I just ordered a valve off eBay for $8.85.  I'll post results.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 11, 2015)

Replaced the valve on my DeVilbiss two years ago. Just insert the grommet and poke the valve into it and done.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 11, 2015)

My unit is a Campell-Hausfeld, and they don't seem to make generators any more.
This is what I ordered:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Briggs-and-...981?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea126ee1d


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2015)

Just did it.  Eazy peazy.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 7, 2017)

Although way off from Irma's track, my thoughts turned to generators this morning.  
I had totally forgotten that I had done this!  Maybe I'll actually start it up!
Good thing for life documentation on hearth.com !


----------

